# nobody showed up for service appointment, app won't let me reschedule, can't pair phone



## kbsss

I'm very frustrated after having so many issues with my new model S. I scheduled service to come to my house because my phone won't pair. I've tried resetting the screen, deleting the app, forgetting the device...everything. Service was confirmed via text message the night before, waited for three hours and nobody showed. When I go to the app to try to to reschedule, the old appointment still shows and it won't let me delete and start fresh. So I have three questions:

1) is there any way to reach service except via the app and/or going down to the service department without an appointment (clearly not desired).
2) has anyone else had problems with no shows and then not being able to reset their appointment via their app
3) any additional advice about pairing my phone? I need access to my phone while driving. I drove my daughters Toyota camry the other day and it worked perfectly! 
any advice would be appreciated. I am not happy with Tesla after 3 weeks of ownership.


----------



## JasonF

You probably could go to talk to one of the delivery agents at the Tesla store and see if they can get your phone to pair with the car. Because if they can't, they'll go and pull one of the service advisors to help them.


----------



## MelindaV

kbsss said:


> I'm very frustrated after having so many issues with my new model S. I scheduled service to come to my house because my phone won't pair. I've tried resetting the screen, deleting the app, forgetting the device...everything. Service was confirmed via text message the night before, waited for three hours and nobody showed. When I go to the app to try to to reschedule, the old appointment still shows and it won't let me delete and start fresh. So I have three questions:
> 
> 1) is there any way to reach service except via the app and/or going down to the service department without an appointment (clearly not desired).
> 2) has anyone else had problems with no shows and then not being able to reset their appointment via their app
> 3) any additional advice about pairing my phone? I need access to my phone while driving. I drove my daughters Toyota camry the other day and it worked perfectly!
> any advice would be appreciated. I am not happy with Tesla after 3 weeks of ownership.


pairing for BT audio, or setting up the phone as a key? and which type of phone?


----------



## kbsss

Pairing my iphone was the issue. Now that seems to be working after a automobile reset but the microphone is still not working.
A technician came out finally but didn't address this issue, despite multiple text messages describing all of my problems. This is truly an underwhelming level of customer service given the supposed caliber of these vehicles. Through what mechanism can I provide quality improvement feedback to Tesla about all of the issues that I'm facing?


----------



## [email protected]

Do a reboot.. Worked for me


----------

